# MES DEA TIM600 INVERTER



## Jack-Lee (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi, i had the Manual and Programm for this Inverter 
Write me an PM, so i could send it to your email (or is your Name your Email?)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi, I've managed to solve the problem. Now i can see all the parameters and tune the inverter.
Now just need to find a diagnostic software for the ZEBRA battery for further diagnostic.
My email address is : [email protected]


----------



## vkfzgtk (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi!

I'm dealing with the TIM600 as well. Mine won't start the autotuning because I can't get the traction enable activated.
It had a little crash while shipping and a little capacitor fell off the board. Not that bad, just replaced it.
I'm asking myself: should there be any jumper links present on the upper board? Mine doesn' have any.
Could anyone send me a photo of a working board? Would be very helpful...

email is: [email protected]


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi all!

Do any of you have the TIM600 software you'd be willing to share. I'm kinda dead in the water without it.

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## Jack-Lee (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi, i had Software and Manual for this


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

Had? As in you don't have it any more?


----------



## Jack-Lee (Mar 29, 2019)

Have... "My english is not the yellow from the Egg, but it goes" 
Send me your Email-Adress via PM and i send you the Software.


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

LOL, sorry! I appreciate it!


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi Jack-Lee,

I sent you a PM but haven't sent one before so not sure if I did it right. Please let me know if you didn't get it.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Richirichnl96 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hello there,

I am already sorry for my bad english but i will give it a try.
I have a full electric caddy with a fault on the inverter(tim600).
I saw that some people have the software for diagnose on the tim600.
Can anyone send me the software?
[email protected]

Greetings from the Netherlands 

Richard


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi Richard,

I put a copy of the .iso up on my google drive since I can't send it through gmail.

Here's a link anyone can use to download it. I'll keep it up there as long as I can:





MES-DEA.iso







drive.google.com





Hope this helps,
Mark



Richirichnl96 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am already sorry for my bad english but i will give it a try.
> I have a full electric caddy with a fault on the inverter(tim600).
> ...


----------



## Richirichnl96 (Apr 24, 2021)

thank you!
I got it, now i have to figure out how it works


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

You and me both. I cannot get the serial port to connect.

Good luck,
Mark



Richirichnl96 said:


> thank you!
> I got it, now i have to figure out how it works


----------



## Richirichnl96 (Apr 24, 2021)

I have also No connection by serial Port,
My display gives fault code a10(voltage too low) and when i plug the load cable the car says battery disconnected. 0v and temperature -4


----------



## Roxster (Jun 29, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Hi, I've managed to solve the problem. Now i can see all the parameters and tune the inverter.
> Now just need to find a diagnostic software for the ZEBRA battery for further diagnostic.
> My email address is : [email protected]





59 Austin Healey said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> I put a copy of the .iso up on my google drive since I can't send it through gmail.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that information. It was very helpful!


----------



## Richirichnl96 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hello there,

still playing with my electric caddy, fixed the battery problem by repairing the BMI,
But I still got the a10 fault in my inverter display And I can not get communication with the inverter… any ideas? Already tried some different cables but no succes so far


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

I can't help. I couldn't get the DC/AC converter to talk on serial so I ripped everything out. I haven't had much time to work on this but if I can't get it talking, I'm gonna rip out all the MES-DEA stuff and start from scratch.



Richirichnl96 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> still playing with my electric caddy, fixed the battery problem by repairing the BMI,
> But I still got the a10 fault in my inverter display And I can not get communication with the inverter… any ideas? Already tried some different cables but no succes so far


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

But, do you have pics of your caddy, I really wanna see it work!!



59 Austin Healey said:


> I can't help. I couldn't get the DC/AC converter to talk on serial so I ripped everything out. I haven't had much time to work on this but if I can't get it talking, I'm gonna rip out all the MES-DEA stuff and start from scratch.


----------



## Richirichnl96 (Apr 24, 2021)

You got an e-mail adress for me? I will send you pictures from the caddy


----------



## Richirichnl96 (Apr 24, 2021)

Still dont get the serial connection,
I ve got everything I need to the inverter: 12v supply And ground. Also got the 400v high voltage in the inverter. Still it doesnt work. I think my Tim 600 is the problem.
Does anyone have a Tim 600 for sale?


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

I can't talk to mine on serial either. I suspect it has something to do with the low voltage side so I ripped it all out and am going to start from scratch.


----------



## leofalp (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi everyone!
I'm trying to communicate with one of this inverter: MES-DEA TIM400 for a old panda zebra.
I tried to connect to the inverter using a USB to Serial adapter by I'm non able to talk with the inverter.
I have collected some material(manuals, docs, software) in a folder that I make available to you:
MES-DEA - Google Drive
Does anyone have any idea how I can do?

Thank you so much!
Leandro


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks for sharing your files Leandro!

Unfortunately there are several of us who cannot get the serial comms working with our TIMs. I tried every combination of serial cable I could think of, including null modem. Tried several computers and OSs, Windows 10, XP and linux, no luck.

Very frustrating! I've torn out all of the custom low voltage DC electronics under the hood and will start over with my own design, hopefully that'll help. I'm also planning on removing the TIM from the car so I can check to see if there are any components underneath which might be bad.

Good luck to you and give us a holler if you have any luck,
Mark


----------



## marceloxlago (Oct 7, 2021)

leofalp said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm trying to communicate with one of this inverter: MES-DEA TIM400 for a old panda zebra.
> I tried to connect to the inverter using a USB to Serial adapter by I'm non able to talk with the inverter.
> I have collected some material(manuals, docs, software) in a folder that I make available to you:
> ...


Where did you buy or purchase this item?


----------



## Richirichnl96 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hello people,

I replaced my inverter for a used one.
When i started the car for the first time with the new inverter my ready light turned on.
I tried to drive but when i push my accelarate pedal more than 20% the ready light turns off And the car shows me inverter fault A12.
I still can not get communication with the inverter through serial. Can anyone help me? Tried about 4 cables but no luck. 
using a desktop with Vista


----------



## Richirichnl96 (Apr 24, 2021)

Happy to tell I got finally serial connection.
Now playing with the parameters And my a12 fault. A12 fault comes in at exactly 20%, still dont understand why but we have some progress


----------



## R4eCV (Jul 25, 2019)

Hello Richirichnl96

Would you mind sharing what you've done to get the serial connection to your TIM working?
I tried all possible cables and combinations and settings, but no luck so far.
Was your problem hardware or software related?

Thanks and best regard,
Remi


----------



## R4eCV (Jul 25, 2019)

Following up on the previous post: I finally managed to get the connection to the TIM!
Here's my setup:
Windows 10 on HP Notebook
RS232 (9Pin SubD male) to USB adapter with Prolific - PL2303GT Chipset


Installed the prolific-driver as per the documentation.
Manually went into the devices to find the COM port, found out that the adapter listens on COM9 on my machine, this might be different on yours.
Manually went into the settings for the Adapter on COM9, changed the communication speed to 19200 bps (it was set at 9600 bps)
Started up the Drivetrain software IN ADMIN MODE and checked the connection settings (speed 19200 bps, COM9, with STRG+F1 you can also check the stop bit in a hidden menu, it comes up just above the COM port setting).
THEN I powered up the TIM and went into manual connection test and it finally went green!

Still sometimes get error messages when connecting, but most of the times it works straight away now. If I get an error message, I usually shut down and restart the TIM (by turning the ignition key in my case).

Hope it helps - just wanted to make sure the solution is documented here, too!

Best regards,
Remi.


----------



## Gert-Jan (1 mo ago)

Dear all

I also try to work with a TIM600 and am facing communication problems. I hope that somebody can help.....

What I did:
1. Connected a USB to 9-pin RS232 converter cable to my laptop. Configure in windows settings the port configuration to 19200, 1 stop bit, no parity bit.
2. Made a connector cable to connect the GND, RX, and TX to the corresponding pins on the 9-pin RS232 cable from 1.
3. Run Drivetrain sofware in admin mode.
4. Try manual or automatic test.

What I see is that some data is transmitted (see green bottom line in attached picture) but no response is received.

Any suggestions on what I could try ? E.g. I noticed that the transmission has signals between 0 and 5V. Is this ok with the TIM60







0 or does it want other voltage levels ?

Thanks in advance for any support/ideas/suggestions/.....

With kind regards,

GJ


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

Hey GJ,

Wow, you've done more than I did with the scope!

Unfortunately, I was never able to get a response from my TIM despite countless attempts.
I ended up pulling all of the MES-DEA parts from my car and am working on replacing them with Nissan Leaf parts.

Please let me know if you ever get a response, I'd love to know the secret handshake.

Mark


----------



## Gert-Jan (1 mo ago)

Hello Mark a.o.

I solved the communication issue (now the real work starts). What I changed:

1) Many usb to RS232 converters really work in a TTL mode. This means logical "0" is 0V and logical "1" is 5V. This is what you saw on my scope picture. 
However this is not true RS232 compliant which has logical "0" as voltage in range of +3 to +15V, and logical "1" as voltage in range of -15V to -3V. So quite different (inverted and other voltage levels).
So I now have a real RS232 adapter. On the scope I see levels of +5V and -5V.

2) I had to connect tx and Rx contrary to what I expected.

3) set baud rate to 57600.

And then it worked .

With kind regards.

GJ 

P.s. I also have two green lights on the PCB.


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

That's fantastic!

You are definitely more technical than I am. 

I don't have an O scope, how do I tell if i have a true RS232 adapter or TTL version?

I have actually used a really old laptop that had a 9 pin serial socket so was just able to use a serial cable. Shouldn't that have worked? 

I'm pretty sure I swapped the tx/rx connections as one of my tests.

Thanks,
Mark



Gert-Jan said:


> Hello Mark a.o.
> 
> I solved the communication issue (now the real work starts). What I changed:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gert-Jan (1 mo ago)

Hi Mark

If the vendor says it is a USB to serial converter it is probably not ok. It really has to talk about RS232. I am using the Startech.com 1.

My understanding is that on old laptops it should haven been true RS232... So unfortunately I have no more suggestions for your case.

With kind regards,

GJ


----------

